# Behold .....a milestone in band cutting: The Stripology ruler!



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

My boy @Gangstergrips , a great friend, a great builder, forger, designer and a great all around guy from the the other forum mentioned that he found and bought a cutting jig for mainly fabrics that can also be used for cutting bands and that it actually works and reduced the measuring, cutting time as well and that he started using it. He was nice enough to cut the jig in half and send it to me, since he mentioned that he didn't have use for its whole length. I received it yesterday and I'm loving it!!!It is incredible and as of right now I swear by it. However, it only does straight cuts of 1/2" and up in 1/2" increments.

It can be found online if you search for "stripology ruler" and I'm sure at Joann fabrics and Michael's as well.

Here's a video demonstrating how it works (apologies for the video angle, I really need a GoPro now with head attachment LOL:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very handy, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr J said:


> Very handy, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a problem!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks Turk! You get a perfect cut every time. Very nice I like it


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Thanks Turk! You get a perfect cut every time. Very nice I like it


You're welcome brother! Perfect indeed !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

I ordered one as soon as I saw this, many of them are quite pricey but I found one for like seventeen bucks on some crafty website...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow. This is killer.

I rarely taper anyway. It's not enough difference for me at lower ammo sizes.


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

http://www.joann.com/june-tailor-shape-cut-slotted-ruler-12inx12in/3515921.html#q=Ruler&start=7

This is the cheapest one I was able to find, it works just how you would imagine...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

This is a help for sure. Though, if someone has a band set they like and use a lot, does the idea/concept "template" come to mind??

A template of a regularly used band set is the most efficient method unless someone else cuts the band set for you


----------

